# Pasta - Al Dente



## lo2 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have just been to south Italy and eaten pasta, which down there is awesome. It is much better than back home here. Epspecially it is consistency it is like more hard than usual pasta. So therefore I would like to ask you if you know how to cook it in order to make it be like the Italians?


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2006)

If the pasta you have been making was softer than what you had in Italy then you would just want to cook yours for less time. Take it out of the water before you think you need to as it continues to cook for a little while once removed from the water.


----------



## lo2 (Jul 14, 2006)

OK so there are not any special tricks or something? It is just a matter of how long you cook it?


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep that is all there is too it. Taste the pasta as it cooks. It will start out hard and get softer. It goes from Al Dente to "too soft" very quickly though so it will take some practice to get your timing right.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 14, 2006)

Make sure to use plenty of water to cook your pasta in, at least 1 litre to each 100g of dried pasta. Bring the water to a fast boil, add about 1tsp of salt, then add the pasta. When the water restart to boil, start timing, taste the pasta a little before the indicated time (i.e. if it says 10minute on the package, take out a small piece and check the consistency at about 8-9 minutes). 
Drain the pasta immediately, toss with your choice of sauce/condiment and serve asap. (No need to rinse the pasta.)

If you cook the fresh pasta, not dry, it takes much less, when they float on to the surface they are ready. Scoop them out as they come up.

After you get used to it, you won't have to depend so much on the time, just check them after a while and go by how it tastes(feels to your teeth).


----------



## lo2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Another question on Italian cooking is.

I was in Italy as said before. I must say that Italian food is nice, there is just one but which I would like you to answer. I was pretty sure that you would be able to get Spagehetti Bolognese on almost every Italian resturant but I found out that, that was not true, how come? Another thing is Tiramisu which were avaible at many places, but almost everytime as Ice Cream, why is that?

I hope that you can answer my questions, which I would very much like to be answered.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 14, 2006)

lo2 said:
			
		

> I was pretty sure that you would be able to get Spagehetti Bolognese on almost every Italian resturant but I found out that, that was not true, how come? Another thing is Tiramisu which were avaible at many places, but almost everytime as Ice Cream, why is that?
> 
> I hope that you can answer my questions, which I would very much like to be answered.


 
"Italian restaurant" >>> are you talking about the restaurants/trattorie you went while you were in Italy? 
Well, then it is pretty clear. *Bolognese* sauce, though it is one of the most famous spaghetti sauces that is known abroad, it is really a specialty originating from Bologna, Emilia Romagna(Northern part of the Italian peninsula). The word "Italian cuisine" is actually quite vague, as the local specialties have their own diverse colours and flavours depending on the region, therefore, while there would be some people who make similar sauces as Bolognese style, it may not be the predominant variation around the region you visited.

Tiramisu, also is a northern specialty, Piemontese in particular. Tiramisu flavoured ice cream is also popular (we see it often in Rome too, we made it ourselves as well). Probably under the hot summer weather, people find Tiramisu in the form of ice cream particularly attractive...


----------



## jennyema (Jul 14, 2006)

For sure, eating in Italy is truly a revelation of how "Americanized" most Italian food served here is.  

Also, keep in mind that the pasta you ate in Italy was made there and will taste different that most of the pastas you buy in American supermarkets.  IMO, Barilla is a pretty good brand.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 14, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> For sure, eating in Italy is truly a revelation of how "Americanized" most Italian food served here is.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that the pasta you ate in Italy was made there and will taste different that most of the pastas you buy in American supermarkets. IMO, Barilla is a pretty good brand.


 
Jenny, lo2 is Danish from Denmark


----------



## jennyema (Jul 14, 2006)

lo2?  what dat??


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> lo2?  what dat??


lo2 is the original poster


----------



## jennyema (Jul 14, 2006)

What a dumbbell I am!!!!!


----------



## lo2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes I am from Denmark.

Denmark is a small country in Europe, it is has got a border to Germany, and it is part of Scandinavia, it is capitol is called Copenhagen.

For more information see:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denmark


----------



## RDG (Jul 14, 2006)

Urmaniac has answered in a nearly complete way. I can only add that the hardness of pasta often depends from hom much "tender" or "hard" grain (correct?) has been used in its preparation. I kow by sure that, till sixties, there were two different productions for italian pasta: one for internal use, and another one for abroad, depending from fact that abroad, people seemed to prefer a softer type. And this type was produced mainly with tender grain flour. Actually, I think it's no more so. In every way, please observe stricltly the times indicated on the box: if Grain is "tender", it happens that after 8 minutes pasta is too hard. After 8 minutes and 30 seconds is too soft. On the box you must find tha words "pasta di grano duro". A liter for every 100 grams is affectively too much, but, in everyway, abundant. And, PLEASE, *do-not-rinse!* . 
There is another type of pasta, not yet described : dried *egg* pasta. This is more quick to cook, than normal pasta, but not so quick than fresh pasta. Be careful. It absorbes sauces very quicly, and it deserves a bigger quantity of them.
The last. a)Bolognese sauce. It's a simple (?) ragout. The minced meat is cooked fo several hours in sedan, carrots and onions, whit flavours and white wine. At the last, you can, if you like, add some tomatoes, but very little.
b)Tirami-su (letterarly: "get me up") is a cake, normal cake, made with a particular type of biscuits, drawned in coffe, brandy, and mascarpone cream, covered with powder of chocolate. It had so a great diffusion that many ice creams companies made an iced version, industrial.
Good appetite.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 14, 2006)

"hard grain" means "semola di grano duro"?  If I am not mistaken it is known as "durum semolina" in English speaking world, and many pasta sold there like to advertise "they are made with durum semolina".  I didn't know the pasta producers made two different versions one for domestic use and one for export, but after tasting the difference, yes... it makes sense, even ones from Barilla.

I also noticed the difference in the recipe of original Bolognese sauce, they use much, much less tomatoes than that is regularly known abroad.  I must say however (Cristiano agrees with me too) I prefer more tomatoes and other vegetables and less meat in my sauce... but I think it is a matter of personal preference... there are countless variation as to how to make a "Bolognese sauce" even in Italy.

BTW, we do make our homemade (*artigianale*) Tiramisu ice cream, with mascarpone, fresh eggs, freshly brewed coffee and marsala wine!!  It beats the heck out of any industrially made versions


----------



## RDG (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes, "semola di grano duro" is correct, thanks for translation.....


----------



## jennyema (Jul 14, 2006)

lo2

I have been to your beautiful country and taken the boat to Malmo, where my family is originally from.

Sorry that I didn't notice that you are lucky enough to be from there!


----------



## lo2 (Jul 15, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> lo2
> 
> I have been to your beautiful country and taken the boat to Malmo, where my family is originally from.
> 
> Sorry that I didn't notice that you are lucky enough to be from there!


 
Ok then you know it 

What is the last sentence supposed to mean? And where are you from?


----------



## Claire (Jul 15, 2006)

Jennyemma, I, too like Barilla.  It is very readily available in the US, even in out of the way small towns.  I actually don't find that it cooks so much different than other brands, but since there are two of us, I often cook with leftover meals in mind, and it reheats wonderfully instead of turning into a mass of mush the way some pastas will, no matter how al dente you cook it the first time around.

Remember that the finer the pasta, the more important it is to taste, taste, taste.  Angel hair, my personal favorite, goes for al dente to mush in seconds.  With large shells or rigatoni you have more time to finesse it.  

I always take my pasta off the burner and strain it when it is slightly firmer than I want it to be when I serve it.  Then I very quickly strain it (not removing quite all the water) and stick it back on the still-hot burner (I have an electric stove).  At that point I dress it as the last of the water evaporates and the seasonings or sauce cook in it a bit.  On a gas stove it would be leaving the burner on a very low flame.  

When I reaheat a pasta dish, I nuke it to temperature, then add something to make it a little different.  For example, a plain spaghetti with red sauce that was vegetarian the first time around may get some sausage for a different meal.  Or maybe some cream.  Maybe some blue cheese and walnuts to a plain pasta that was simply prepared with dried peppers, garlic and olive oil the first time around.  I find that Barilla really holds up to this treatment without falling apart.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 15, 2006)

Barilla is pretty good. I usually buy De Cecco as my first choice but I'll buy Barilla if I can't find De Cecco. 

Remember that the quality of the pasta does matter. If you were to prepare two pots of the same amount of salted boiling water and then cook an inferior brand like say, Golden Grain, and then comapre it to Barilla or De Cecco you will notice the difference, IF you've experienced eating good pasta. If you haven't, it doesn't matter and just buy the cheapest product.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2006)

Barilla is my hands-down favorite dried pasta.  I like it much better than De Cecco, as I've found De Cecco goes from "al dente" texture to glue in nanoseconds.  I seem to have more of a margin for error with Barilla.

I always use more water than I think I need or than the package advises, & I start tasting for texture about 4 minutes before it's "supposed" to be done.  I then drain in a colander - NO RINSING - & toss a bit in the colander to keep strands from sticking.

I then add a little extra-virgin olive oil to the pasta pot & add the drained pasta back in & toss.  Since I prefer the Italian way of not using a lot of sauce to drown the pasta, I then add in my sauce (which has been made in another pan) a little at a time, tossing all the while, until the pasta is dressed (just like a salad) the way I want it to.


----------



## lo2 (Jul 24, 2006)

I really appreciate all your posts on the subject. But to me they are a bit chaotic, so if anyone would please like make a recipe on how to cook spaghetti al dente, I hope that you understand what I am asking for.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 24, 2006)

There isn't a recipe - the METHOD is:   Cook spaghetti in lots of boiling water, until it is still has a little bite.


----------



## lo2 (Jul 24, 2006)

I would prefer a better answer, I do not think that answers like that belong here.  

So come on please do better than this!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 24, 2006)

look back to my first response to this thread, reply #5.  I tried to explain the procedure as simply as possible.

RDG pointed out 1 litre of water to every 100g of pasta is too much water, and it may be true if you are cooking for many people.  (I usually cook for 2 of us and go by this method)
The important thing is that you need to use enough water so the pasta can freely swim around inside, instead of getting all bunched up and stuck all together.

If you are the type who needs EXACT direction to follow to make something, unfortunately there will be no satisfying answer.  Pastas are different, depending on shapes, brands etc., you just need to test the texture a few minutes before the given time and decide for yourself.  
Practice is the best way to learn to boil a perfect pasta.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 24, 2006)

lo2 said:
			
		

> I would prefer a better answer, I do not think that answers like that belong here.
> 
> So come on please do better than this!


 
You have managed to get lots of people to reply to your thread.  They have all given similar information.  You obviously feel this is not enough.  Do you wish one of us to get on a plane, fly to your home and SHOW you?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 24, 2006)

lo2 said:
			
		

> I would prefer a better answer, I do not think that answers like that belong here.
> 
> So come on please do better than this!


Let me try and sum up what the others have said so well. 
You need 100 - 125 gms spaghetti per person. You will usually find the recommended cooking time on the side of the packet, so if it says: "8 minutes", you need to time it for exactly 8 minutes. 
Buy good quality pasta: Barilla, Di Cecco, Agnesi are all very good. 
Bring a large pot of water to a rolling boil.I usually put a lid on the water and salt it generously. You need at least 1lt of water for 100 gms pasta. 
Add your spaghetti to the boiling water, bring back to the boil ( it should take seconds!) and start your timer. 8 minutes. 
After 6-7 minutes, pull a piece of pasta out of the water. Bite it. It should be slightly resistant to the bite.By the time you've done this, your 8 minutes will be up, so take the pan off the cooker, drain it in a colander, and put it into your serving dish. Serve with your favourite sauce and sprinkle some parmigiano reggiano ( parmesan cheese) on top. 

There - there's nothing clearer than that! 
It seems to me you might just be doing this for the first time, in which case (as with all cooking) don't panic and don't be afraid. It'll work just fine.
After you've made spaghetti "al dente" two or three times, you'll realise that it's actually not at all difficult - but you have to keep an eye on what you're doing!


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

lo2 said:
			
		

> I would prefer a better answer, I do not think that answers like that belong here.
> 
> So come on please do better than this!


I am not sure what exactly you are looking for. You have been given the correct answer a number of times in this thread. Why would you think the correct answer does not belong here?

I am not trying to be rude here. I just do not understand what you are looking for since you have already been given the answer.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do you not rinse your pasta after cooking it?  I have been performing this faux pas for years because I watched my mother (who is no where even close to being Italian do it). I will certainly not do it from now on.  So, please, why should you not rinse cooked pasta?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 24, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Why do you not rinse your pasta after cooking it? I have been performing this faux pas for years because I watched my mother (who is no where even close to being Italian do it). I will certainly not do it from now on. So, please, why should you not rinse cooked pasta?


 
The reason you shouldn't rinse the pasta is, when they get rinsed, all the starchy coating will be stripped away.  This starchy coating is essential for them to bind themselves with the sauce/condiments to be added.  Without them sauces will just slip right off the pasta, instead of clinging to them.
The pasta too sticky without rinsing?  Which means you didn't cook them with enough water.  As mentioned above, use enough boiling water so each strand/morsels of pasta can swim around freely inside.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

Rinsing the pasta washes off the starch which is what helps the sauce stick to the noodles and adds body.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

Oops Licia beat me to it


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 24, 2006)

the question was just up my alley, couldn't resist a quick reply


----------



## marmalady (Jul 24, 2006)

The same applies to oiling the pasta, or cooking the pasta with oil in it.  THe only time to do either of these is if you're using the pasta in a cold dish.


----------



## lo2 (Jul 30, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Let me try and sum up what the others have said so well.
> You need 100 - 125 gms spaghetti per person. You will usually find the recommended cooking time on the side of the packet, so if it says: "8 minutes", you need to time it for exactly 8 minutes.
> Buy good quality pasta: Barilla, Di Cecco, Agnesi are all very good.
> Bring a large pot of water to a rolling boil.I usually put a lid on the water and salt it generously. You need at least 1lt of water for 100 gms pasta.
> ...


 
Thank you for a superb answer. A great recipe on how to cook pasta 'al dente'.


----------



## lo2 (Jul 30, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Let me try and sum up what the others have said so well.
> You need 100 - 125 gms spaghetti per person. You will usually find the recommended cooking time on the side of the packet, so if it says: "8 minutes", you need to time it for exactly 8 minutes.
> Buy good quality pasta: Barilla, Di Cecco, Agnesi are all very good.
> Bring a large pot of water to a rolling boil.I usually put a lid on the water and salt it generously. You need at least 1lt of water for 100 gms pasta.
> ...


 
Thank you for a superb answer.


----------



## lo2 (Jul 30, 2006)

One fianl question on the subject.

When the Spaghetti has been added should it then be boiling rollingly?


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 30, 2006)

First add the pasta only after the water is at a full roiling boil.  Right after you add the pasta, the water's temp will drop.  You need to get it back up to the same roiling boil.  Don't lower the heat at all throughout the cooking process.  Did that answer your question?

Might help to share with you a trick I use to make the pasta al dente. After I strain it the pasta, I immediately use my hairdryer (power HIGH air COOL) to stop the cooking by cooling the pasta down rapidly in the collander.


----------



## lo2 (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah thank you!


----------

